# The third season.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The bucks have abandoned their groups and are traveling with does and fawns, I have at least 4 different bucks using and being seen on my little plot of property. They have lost their velvet & are starting to polish the hardened antlers. 90% of the fawn only have very faded spots, there are some still on the small side with spots yet. Most of the deer except the fawns have lost their red summer coats and are growing in there winter gray coat. Still warm for mid Sept.

 Al


----------

